# Yes Basic - For a beginner



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Burton Process is a good beginner to intermediate board. You can't go wrong with the cartels either...probably one of burton's most popular bindings. Whether you go with EST or Reflex as far as burton bindings go, is up to you. EST work great with the channel of course and ofter the most response. Some people like a little bit stiffer binding feel, me, I want to milk as much as I can out of my bindings depending on my board stiffness. I've got a Custom X, which is pretty stiff, so I went with the Genesis EST to get more binding response. Different folks, different strokes. Try not go get hung up on people's opinions...if you're able, demo some stuff and find out for yourself.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for your response.

The problem is that I cannot demo at all here in London  So forums and internet reviews is the best I can hope for.

I will look into the Process


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

No prob. To avoid confusion, I was referring to a cambered process, not the Flying V. Not trying to insult your intelligence, two different profiles. If your looking for a beginner to intermediate, go cambered.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

jwelsh83 said:


> No prob. To avoid confusion, I was referring to a cambered process, not the Flying V. Not trying to insult your intelligence, two different profiles. If your looking for a beginner to intermediate, go cambered.


LOL

No offence taken. I was actually looking into the Flying V as they were in stock.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

ABC said:


> The YES Basic is a fantastic board. But.... I think it was geared for the park. It's a true twin, but with a directional flex. The flex doesnt really make a difference, because flex wont do anything with the surface area in pow that prevents the true twin from sinking in. Its fantastic for groomers, etc resort stuff, but if your going YES. and they are a great company, I would get the PICK YOUR LINE. Good luck


The PYL is a pretty stiff board for a beginner. Something in between the Basic and the PYL is the Greats (Asym in 2014 lineup). If the OP is committed to Yes, the Greats is an all mountain killer that carves well and has plenty of pop for jumps.

As an aside, watching Romain De Marchi slaying it out there on a Basic is a treat. Not that the OP should take this to mean that he too can ride like Romain, more a testament to how good the pros are!


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey!

I am not really focussing on any specific brand, I am just on the look out for one that will be awesome for my skill set and can still be awesome when I learn to do more.

The PYL is a bit stuff for a rider like myself, I was looking into the greats but was advised not to by the shop owner. It was only £30 more and the reviews for it are pretty awesome.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

WOW

What a bloomin epic response!

Thanks for making my choice even harder! Ha

On a serious note thank for that response, will look into each board you mentioned!


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol!

Defo agree.

Also I do not want to spend that much due to the lack of experience I have.

I looked at the boards you recommended ABC, I cannot find either in my size  the Arbor is way out my budget to. Should have tried looking a lot earlier, I think I have missed the boat.

Looks like the Basic is probably the only one I can get my hands on.

You got any experience with it?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ABC said:


> The flex doesnt really make a difference, because flex wont do anything with the surface area in pow that prevents the true twin from sinking in.


Riiight. Yeah having a stiffer tail to push on and a softer nose that the snow can push up on easier doesn't make a true twin float better. Youre totally right.

OP: I only got as far as this dooders post so I don't know if you made a decision yet. If not I would personally go with the Basic over the Process. Better option in my opinion. And you won't out grow it anytime soon. I could ride that board every day in every condition here in Colorado and be satisfied.

Edit: read the whole thread. PYL is too much board and by the time you get good enough to really use it right you'll want something new anyway. Waist of money. I have never had a great time on a DC. They make some decent decks but each o e lacked somewhere. Greats, this is about as stiff as I'd go if I were you. And it is a fantastic board. The Coda is also amazing, but I still prefer beginners start on something predominately camber. Especially if you think yoh'll be more of an all mountain rider than park rat. Camber teaches you to drive the board, rocker is more guiding the board.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Riiight. Yeah having a stiffer tail to push on and a softer nose that the snow can push up on easier doesn't make a true twin float better. Youre totally right.
> 
> OP: I only got as far as this dooders post so I don't know if you made a decision yet. If not I would personally go with the Basic over the Process. Better option in my opinion. And you won't out grow it anytime soon. I could ride that board every day in every condition here in Colorado and be satisfied.
> 
> Edit: read the whole thread. PYL is too much board and by the time you get good enough to really use it right you'll want something new anyway. Waist of money. I have never had a great time on a DC. They make some decent decks but each o e lacked somewhere. Greats, this is about as stiff as I'd go if I were you. And it is a fantastic board. The Coda is also amazing, but I still prefer beginners start on something predominately camber. Especially if you think yoh'll be more of an all mountain rider than park rat. Camber teaches you to drive the board, rocker is more guiding the board.


Just to clarify, after your edit you still think the Basic is the one to go for?

I have actually been reading your posts and have been waiting for you to comment due to the fact you know about the basic.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah I don't care if you're on your period or not.

If all you had to do was float an not move sure flex wouldn't matter. But you are moving. Your nose is having to push out and down. Effectively if your nose is softer it doesn't push the snow down as hard. So the snow has a better ability to push your nose up. Meaning it stays on top of the snow instead of sinking.

OP. Yes. Still the Basic.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

ABC said:


> 5477 posts??? The fu. Wait Nivek but a true twin shape is the same surface area on both tips. The flex has nothing to do with it..........................................................................................................................................................................................................100 periods, count em


wow the ignorance!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Basic is a rad board for a beginner and you'll grow with it. I have a great dudes and a softer version of that would be perfect.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

?!??!??!!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ABC said:


> Nivek is scary as fu*k. Basic... get the basic because true twin shape doesnt matter because your moving, thats why you can ride a pole down the mountain as long as it has directional flex.


Go home troll, you're drunk


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ABC said:


> Nivek is scary as fu*k. Basic... get the basic because true twin shape doesnt matter because your moving, thats why you can ride a pole down the mountain as long as it has directional flex.


All I can say about that is:


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone

I will be going for the BASIC, why?, its a great beginner board, and it is in my budget, so if I damage it or whatever I wont be crying home.

Just hoping it is better than the Burton LTR board I used as a rental, LOL


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

KRS1 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I will be going for the BASIC, why?, its a great beginner board, and it is in my budget, so if I damage it or whatever I wont be crying home.
> 
> Just hoping it is better than the Burton LTR board I used as a rental, LOL


Where do you buy from? Might be looking at getting something new soonish.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

marlo_df said:


> Where do you buy from? Might be looking at getting something new soonish.


Well I am based in London and the cheapest YES. Basic i found was from Snowboard Asylum, for £216 (still a lot more expensive than US), oh well. I have reserved the 157 - hopefully pick it up on Monday.

Not really sure that helps you when you are based in SA.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

KRS1 said:


> WOW
> 
> What a bloomin epic response!
> 
> ...


you cant demo anymore at snozone in milton keynes? I think the store that lets you demo is The Snowboard Asylum and also there is another one right near that that lets you demo stuff. (its just not in the mall)


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Update:

This starts to get confusing when sales people start pushing other boards towards you.

The new boards are:

Lobster Park - Size 153 - Cost £198
Battalion Whatever - Size 154 - Cost £212
Yes Greats - Size 156 - Cost £285
Yes Basic - Size 157 - Cost £216
Never Summer SL - Size 158 - Cost £311

I did try to look into the Flow Drifter, K2 Turbo Dream and Saloman Time Machine, I cannot find these boards anywhere here in the UK

The Bindings are Burton Cartel re:flex - Cost £150


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

KRS1 said:


> Update:
> 
> This starts to get confusing when sales people start pushing other boards towards you.
> 
> ...


If I was you and im not, I would pick between the two YES boards...having said that I am a huge tbt fan and would buy myself the Lobster (which I already own) It is super soft though and not as all around oriented as the two YES's. If you are going to ride almost exclusively indoors then the Lobster is probably the best bet. I am pretty sure TSA lets you demo them at the indoor slope (i demo'd like 20 boards there when I used to live in england) TBT is a very rider specific tech and many people hate it and many people love it, the YES is a much safer pick if you dont/cant demo.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well you couldn't find the time machine cause its a 2014. 

If not the Basic my next pick would be the Whatever.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Well you couldn't find the time machine cause its a 2014.
> 
> If not the Basic my next pick would be the Whatever.


Can I ask? Why not the Greats? Too much of a board to handle?

Finally do you think the 157 Basic would be ideal for my weight and style?

Thanks


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

KRS1 said:


> Can I ask? Why not the Greats? Too much of a board to handle?
> 
> Finally do you think the 157 Basic would be ideal for my weight and style?
> 
> Thanks


FYI you're looking WAY too much into this, especially if your only experience is on a Burton LTR board. Anything you ride is going to seem amazing to you after that.

Just get the Basic, and have fun on it.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> FYI you're looking WAY too much into this, especially if your only experience is on a Burton LTR board. Anything you ride is going to seem amazing to you after that.
> 
> Just get the Basic, and have fun on it.


YAY!

Thank you! Need that bluntness!

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

KRS1 said:


> Well I am based in London and the cheapest YES. Basic i found was from Snowboard Asylum, for £216 (still a lot more expensive than US), oh well. I have reserved the 157 - hopefully pick it up on Monday.
> 
> Not really sure that helps you when you are based in SA.


I ordered my last board online from UK, got it from Snow and Rock. Will check if snowboard asylum does any online selling, otherwise might make a stop in London just before the next trip. Hoping to do another trip to the alps next year. Not sure where yet.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

marlo_df said:


> I ordered my last board online from UK, got it from Snow and Rock. Will check if snowboard asylum does any online selling, otherwise might make a stop in London just before the next trip. Hoping to do another trip to the alps next year. Not sure where yet.


Your in luck because I while I was doing my read each I came across some places that can help.

If you are interested in the YES Greats 156 - YES THE GREATS SNOWBOARD - The Snowboard Shop (they price match and got it down to £285 - they recently sent one to Denmark)

If its the 154 your interested in check out snowboard asylum - £246

Snowboard asylum are the UK distributor so have the best sale prices.

Hope this helps


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

KRS1 said:


> Your in luck because I while I was doing my read each I came across some places that can help.
> 
> If you are interested in the YES Greats 156 - YES THE GREATS SNOWBOARD - The Snowboard Shop (they price match and got it down to £285 - they recently sent one to Denmark)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that man, unfortunately I would be looking for the 160W in that board. From some reviews I read it seems to be a pretty impressive board.

Here in South Africa we are so limited, there's literally one shop that caters for boarders, they're mainly focused on park boards and either DC or Burton.


----------

